# how hard is it to make hash



## pedz07 (Dec 17, 2007)

iv got some plants on the go and whant to no how hard it is to do


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 17, 2007)

It's not that hard man, Just check out the sticky's on HOW TO MAKE BUBBLE HASH. There is alot of ways to make hash too, Google it
Check this section out: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=21
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Hick (Dec 17, 2007)

HGB has a thread titled "Ghetto hash", too.
  cheaper than the bags, but not quite as efficient either.


----------

